# Kelly - seems like yesterday



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly Anne*



goldensmum said:


> It is 23 years ago that we sent our first golden - Kelly - to the bridge after a short battle with the dreaded cancer. Sometimes it feels like yesterday that we had to make that awful decision to let her go, but even after all that time there is not a day goes by that she is not in our thoughts, and even though she is remembered with smiles the tears still sometimes flow.
> 
> Kelly Anne - you taught us so much in the 10 years that we were blessed to have you in our lives and you will never ever be forgotten, give Grandad some cuddles - we are missing him so much here.
> 
> Run free and sleep softly my girl,


Rest in peace, sweet Kelly Anne! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day.
Kelly Anne was beautiful.
They are forever in our hearts.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Goldensmum, Sending Hugs as you remember your Kelly Anne-- beautiful girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a sweet and special girl she was, you must miss her so much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember reading your anniversary threads shortly after I lost my Buddy thinking hurt cant last so long but after close to 4 years I know it can. Hugs to you on this sad anniversary day.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thinking of you on your sad anniversary. Kelly was a lovely girl. 

When you have a deep love and connection, I don't think it really matters how long they have been gone - a week or 23 years, we still continue to miss them.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Today would have been Ginny's gotcha day, and sadly also the day in 2003 that Dad's second Springer - Jemma - went to the bridge after a brave battle against lymphoma.

Jemma (pictured with Kelly above) came from a puppy farm although we didn't realise it at the time, but she never had a days illness in her life until the lymphoma.

Jem - run free and fast, I know you are a shadow at your Dad's side now, you are forever loved and missed. Sleep softly girl


----------

